

How we gave colors names - djboardman
http://www.wired.com/2012/06/the-crayola-fication-of-the-world-how-we-gave-colors-names-and-it-messed-with-our-brains-part-i/

======
coppolaemilio
We should all adopt HEX color to make everything more difficult! :D

